# Outback 329Fbh



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Wanted to get any owners feedback on the 329FBH. Looks like a great floor plan with the only thing not sure about is not having a dedicated dinette. Also, the closest one is 3 hours away and the pics I have seen make it appear the awning is very short. How long is it? If it is under 15' I might consider another unit as having a long awning is important to us. Any other comments very welcome on this unit. Is the queen bed a standard size as in all other 5vers and TT's


----------



## 5windhams (Dec 14, 2010)

Cecilt said:


> Wanted to get any owners feedback on the 329FBH. Looks like a great floor plan with the only thing not sure about is not having a dedicated dinette. Also, the closest one is 3 hours away and the pics I have seen make it appear the awning is very short. How long is it? If it is under 15' I might consider another unit as having a long awning is important to us. Any other comments very welcome on this unit. Is the queen bed a standard size as in all other 5vers and TT's


I have owned a 2010 329FBH for a few months now, and the floor plan is awesome. We have 3 small kids and the front bunkhouse is like a playroom for them when the weather doesn't cooperate. The lack of a table is not a problem for us. Usually we are outside using the picnic tables and if needed we can have the tables set up in the camper in a couple of minutes. Also we like having the extra space that a dedicated dinette would take up. The awning is only 14' x 8' but for us it is plenty big enough. As far as the bed, it is 74" x 60". I think that is a standard size. I know with a memory foam matress topper, queen sheets fit on it. The only complaint I have had is the lack of heat to the front bunkhouse. I found in these forums where someone had replaced the 4" factory duct with a 6" rigid duct. After modding, the front is a lot warmer. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome







Love your floor plan







for a 5er


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

We love ours, great floorplan for kids. The lack of a dedicated dinnet has not been a big deal at all,don't miss it. The awning is rather short but functions well. You will need to have the 6" duct replace the 4" duct to the front to get heat. My dealer did this under warranty. Now it is much warmer but not residential like, but tollerable.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We have a 325FRE and had the same heat issue until we purchased replacement vent covers that we can close. We close the one in the bathroom completely and the two "downstairs" about 50%. This sends a lot more heat into the "upstairs".


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

We have had ours for a year now. We love it and don't miss the dinette. If we want the table, we just pop it in. Much prefer the couch. We have not had any major issues with ours. Just had a lame dealer/service dept make repair don't minor things. The front bunkroom rocks. As far as front heat issue, I put in adjustable registers for the main floor vents and problem is better. Also went through and resealed/foil taped all heat and ac duct openings, seams etc. I also made some mods to my liking. Goodluck.


----------

